# Can I leave the UK and return whilst on a six month visitor visa?



## KtO (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I just have a question about the visitor visa that was issued to me by UKBA. Just quickly, I was on a two year working holiday visa. Upon expiration of that visa I left the UK and returned the following day. I was well prepared with paperwork pertaining to my bank accounts, ownership of my property back in Australia, a return flight home and a letter from my employer in Oz stating that I am still employed and will be returning to work this year. 

After much deliberation I was granted a visitor visa for 6 months stamped "Leave to enter for/until six months." Whilst stamping my passport the border agency officer said to me, "Don't try to leave and come back again because you won't be let in." I am not sure if the border agency officer meant that I could not return if I left during the 6 months (while that visa was valid) or if she meant after 6 months don't try and come back on another 6 month visa.Herein lies my problem and here is where I think I may be 'pushing the friendship' with UKBA so to speak. My friend booked a 3 night trip to Italy in April for both of us which I would really like to go on.

So the question is, am I able to leave and return to the UK with this visitor visa? Is it likely I will encounter problems at the border even though I have a 6 month stamp in my passport?

I've trawlled this site and the UKBA website and couldn't find a definitive answer so any help with this would be greatly appreciated. And I hope this has made sense!

Kind regards,
KtO


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

KtO said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just have a question about the visitor visa that was issued to me by UKBA. Just quickly, I was on a two year working holiday visa. Upon expiration of that visa I left the UK and returned the following day. I was well prepared with paperwork pertaining to my bank accounts, ownership of my property back in Australia, a return flight home and a letter from my employer in Oz stating that I am still employed and will be returning to work this year.
> 
> ...


No. You won't be able to return with the visitor visa that is currently in your passport. It is only good while you remain in the UK. Once you leave the UK that visa is terminated and you must reapply again at the border and from your previous encounter, it seems unlikely that you would be allowed in.


----------

